# Strains of scent stealth..



## Icex420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im looking for an indica strain, usually grown no taller than 4 feet, with a 9 week or below flowering time, also i need this strain to taste and hit hard but with limited smell.

Any ideas? Preferably my #1 priority is smell. Apartment grow, so you know how that goes.


----------



## Icex420 (Mar 16, 2010)

PS: The guy in my avatar is not eating " a peice of poo " thanks for the bad rep points... lol


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 19, 2010)

Northern Lights #5


----------



## KBM (Mar 19, 2010)

C99


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 20, 2010)

purple ice.

i have a j  of it in my mouth atm..

tastes like berries, purple flavor, herbal, green pears. inhales smooth, exhales smooth and creamy, the prepare to cough - right as you are almost done exhaling. 

while flowering, i would have to almost touch the bud to my nose to smell anything, odd pungent aroma. lots of stuff i grow will become most aromatic right after the lights go off, there was only a couple of times i smelt it, and once was chlorophil after my cat developed sudden taste for fan leafs.


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 27, 2011)

Herijuana. Makes your house smell like someone drinks a lot of coffee.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Check out joey weed....... got some good low smell hybrids...... but a carbon filter is the best way to be sure. stay safe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2011)

My Jack47's (by Sweetseeds) I'm bloomin out atm (t-3 daze to go :woohoo have little to no smell till you ruffle their feathers, then they emit a lemony citric funk, but not too overpowering compared to the red hair skunk I grew years back. Just my 2 cents. Snow White from Nirvana had a lil smell but not a dead give away odor. 

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## KBM (Nov 29, 2011)

Jilly bean by TGA. Nice smoke, not overpowering and nice weak smell. Great grower


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 3, 2011)

Nirvana's Pure Power Plant.


----------



## BugsBunny (Jan 29, 2012)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Northern Lights #5


 
What he said. :aok:


----------

